# ANNNND, the 26" girls Black Phantom...



## mickeyc (Sep 19, 2020)

Schwinn Phantom Ladys - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

1953? Built as a Schwinn lady's Phantom using a 1950's? frame that has been repainted and...



					detroit.craigslist.org


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 19, 2020)

No such animal as a ‘53 girls Phantom in any color. V/r Shawn


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 19, 2020)

repop cobble job goofball resto....priced at about 4 times actual value


----------



## vincev (Sep 20, 2020)

LOL,I have seen a few of these fakes.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 21, 2020)

So far every restored girls Phantom I’ve seen has been a fake. V/r Shawn


----------



## vincev (Sep 22, 2020)

One always on South Bend Indiana C.L.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 22, 2020)

pics dragged so we know what you guys are talking about.....







it's in a bike shop, it has to be Real.


----------



## frank 81 (Sep 23, 2020)

It's a REAL BIKE!!!!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 23, 2020)

frank 71 said:


> It's a REAL BIKE!!!!!!!



Just not a REAL PHANTOM!


----------



## spoker (Sep 25, 2020)

why buy a fake when u can get a real one at walmart for $500 wit free shipping,oh sorry i forgot they allsold!


----------



## Oilit (Sep 29, 2020)

Why go to the expense and aggravation of dealing with a real woman when you can get a virtual one?








						Virtual Mate - World's First Virtual Intimacy System
					

Virtual Mate is the world's first virtual intimacy system, containing realistic virtual mate game for PC/Laptop/Mobile/VR Headset and multi-functional hardware "Core" for an interactive encounter and immersive experience. A physical, mental, and emotional virtual journey.




					www.virtualmate.com


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Sep 29, 2020)

Oilit said:


> Why go to the expense and aggravation of dealing with a real woman when you can get a virtual one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soooooo how did YOU know about this...hmmmmm.






Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Oilit (Sep 29, 2020)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> Soooooo how did YOU know about this...hmmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm like Jethro, when something catches my interest I've just got to check it out.


----------



## Jeff54 (Oct 11, 2020)

Chain guard is an actual 1995 Schwinn Phantom repop.


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 14, 2020)

If it was a Real Black Phantom ladies it still wouldn't be worth $1500 to me 'cause it's a girls bike & a Schwinn. Everybody owns 1, wants 1 & so much so TheCabe gave them their own forum. I'll stick to my $75 Cruiser 7 I bought for my gf. At least if I want to be caught on modern day chinese schwinn.


----------

